# Calling computer Experts



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a little computer problem and hope someone can help.

Computer won't fire up. I don't think it's the atx power supply since i see a led light on the mb. Pressing the power button does nothing. Maybe it's the power button. Any suggestions that i can try. thanx


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

unplug *everything* and check all connection/cables, then plug everything back in and try again.


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Tried it...no luck



Death's Sting said:


> unplug *everything* and check all connection/cables, then plug everything back in and try again.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I suspect 3 possible causes. In order of most likelyness:
1) bad power switch: When you press the power switch at the front of the case, you are momentarily bridging the contact between two little pins on the motherboard. Open up the case and trace the 2 wires from the power switch to where they plug in on the mobo. If you have the manual for the motherboard, it shoulld show you where those 2 pins are on the mobo as well. First, simply try to wiggle them (or unplug and plug back). Maybe yoiu have a bad contact. Try the swith again and see if it turns on. If not, then you can unplug the connectors on the mobo and with a small screwdriver, you can touch the two contacts to bridge them. This will activate the circuit to turn on the motherboard and the rest of the circuit. 
Be careful though and go slow and only touch these 2 prongs. shine some light on it so you can see well. If the computer turns on then your switch is bad.

2) Bad power supply: Even though the "led" light on the mobo lights up, it doesn't necessarily mean it is working OK. It could be defective and not send power to certain parts. If you have another power supply kicking around and that is compatible with your mobo, then you can test with another.

3) Bad Motherboard: well.. not much can be said here but I would check that everything is plugged in properly and didn't come loose. Memory sticks still fully seated, fans are plugged in, power plug (20 pins or..) is fully seated and plugged in on the motherboard.

Good Luck


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

thanx, i'll give it a whirl


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Just tried the power switch prongs. No life. I guess I need to find a tax power supple to try.



Captured Moments said:


> I suspect 3 possible causes. In order of most likelyness:
> 1) bad power switch: When you press the power switch at the front of the case, you are momentarily bridging the contact between two little pins on the motherboard. Open up the case and trace the 2 wires from the power switch to where they plug in on the mobo. If you have the manual for the motherboard, it shoulld show you where those 2 pins are on the mobo as well. First, simply try to wiggle them (or unplug and plug back). Maybe yoiu have a bad contact. Try the swith again and see if it turns on. If not, then you can unplug the connectors on the mobo and with a small screwdriver, you can touch the two contacts to bridge them. This will activate the circuit to turn on the motherboard and the rest of the circuit.
> Be careful though and go slow and only touch these 2 prongs. shine some light on it so you can see well. If the computer turns on then your switch is bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

This may seem like a dumb fix, but make sure that the wire leading from the power BUTTON is connected to your motherboard. Sometimes it comes loose.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like power supply but i could b wrong


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

hey there, What kind of Motherboard to you have? I have a ton of power supplies and i could give you one to try that is if you come pick it up 


let me know


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure that would be awesome. I,ll pm u.



marcincan said:


> hey there, What kind of Motherboard to you have? I have a ton of power supplies and i could give you one to try that is if you come pick it up
> 
> let me know


----------

